# Please provide honest and blunt feedback about my band!



## MRPJH (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I am new to this thread. Didn't know where else to post. Story goes, my band gets sort of mixed opinions when feedback is provided. Most of these people are friends, we'd like to get some constructive and honest feedback from people who don't know us or haven't heard us before, both musicans and non musicians! Please check us out and share your thoughts! If you can elaborate, it would be much appreciated! 
Thanks! Rock on


----------



## that short guy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll check this out tonight when I get home. so until then here's a free bump


----------



## that short guy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm gonna be honest I've never really been into that kind of music so take what I'm about to say with as that. but I can say for what it was the music sounded decent... I really didn't like your singer though. Sorry not trying to be rude since music is all a matter of taste and this one wasn't my cup of tea. but here's a bump so hopefully someone else will come in and say something


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 5, 2013)

Post a link too please. On my phone and embedded stuff doesn't show up...


----------



## MRPJH (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you! You were not rude at all! That's what we are looking for sincere, unbiased feedback! whether positive or negative! 

Thanks


----------



## MRPJH (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Mike (Sep 6, 2013)

Monotone vocalist needs to go. Other vocals aren't that great either. Instruments are fine and dandy.

Sorry if you're one of the vocalists, but you asked.


----------



## MRPJH (Sep 6, 2013)

Mracz, thank you! No need to apologize, we need to know! all feedback! thanks!


----------



## Sam Scarrott (Sep 16, 2013)

Watched the first video. The song feels aimless, the syncopation of the main Gtr/bass riff is generic and could use some thought to make it more interesting. If you are going to use vocal lines without much of a melodic feel then there needs to be something else to it to make it good, like brilliant lyrics (can't here them in the video) or good rhythmic ideas. There were some good moments and I think in terms of actually playing you guys are just fine, and you have a great drummer who pulls the performance together. I would just put a little more thought into the composition process. Hope it goes well


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 16, 2013)

I found the only "bad" thing was the backup singing in the first video.

I think it's all pretty solid. Songs do get a little repetitive though... Through some solos in there!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 17, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> I found the only "bad" thing was the backup singing in the first video.



 I'm sorry to say, the backing vocals were painful to listen to. Hey, you asked us to be blunt OP, just being honest. The main singer wasn't so good either and his Rickroll dancing/swaying thing was just way awkward.

The music is decent, you guys can play obviously but the guitarist's (you?) playing could be a little tighter in that second vid. Of course I'll add it's really hard to judge by a live cam Youtube vid since the sound is echoey and distant. Do you have any non-live recordings? Could probably give a better opinion then. You guys are on the right track but mainly need to focus on the vocals I'd guess.


Rev.


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 18, 2013)

Definitely not the type of music I listen to, but it sounds good. I've definitely heard much worse local bands. The vocals work for the type of music you're going for. I liked how your live sound wasn't just an absolute clusterfvck of noise like so many other local bands out there.


----------

